# Wann Wasserwechsel?



## sister_in_act (23. Feb. 2009)

Hallo alle

habe  bei mir pumpe und filter den ganzen winter durchlaufen lassen, allerdings nur über skimmer die pumpenkammer gespeist.erst als es dieser tage  wärmer war habe ich für jeweils 2 std den bodenablauf aufgemacht.
fische alle noch am bodengrund mit wenig bewegung.keine verluste bei den kois.

sollte ich dennoch einen teilwasserwechsel  machen wenn die temperaturen entsprechend sind?

gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Nein Ulla,
erst einmal nicht. Oder hast du einen Grund dazu ? 
Das hat noch Zeit 

Aber schaden tut es auch nicht


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

nein, habe derzeit keinen ersichtlichen grund, zumal ich  einmal wasser nachgefüllt hatte um dem skimmer *futter* zu geben, als die eisschicht  ziemlich stark war.
die frage war auch mehr vorsorglich und dahingehend gemeint, ob ihr im frühjahr grundsätzlich einen teilwasserwechsel macht.
achja und sorry noch, ist glaube ich bin bissel am thema vorbei aber die frage kam mir so beim lesen

gruß ulla


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Richtige Tiefe für Filterpumpe?*

Hallo Ulla,

Wasserwechsel im Frühjahr ist schon o.k., ich würde da aber noch etwas mit warten - so bis Ende März/Anfang April. 

Ach, und ich hab Dir mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt, Ulla.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

dankööö Dodi

dann kann ich ja gleich die nächste frage stellen:
wenn man einen teilwasserwechsel macht bei einem eingefahrenen teich,
welchen nutzen haben die fische davon?
immer davon ausgehend, daß normale wasserwerte sind.

irgendwie geht mir der sinn nicht auf
vielleicht steh ich auch grad auf der leitung...:crazy

gruß ulla


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

Hallo Ulla,

durch den Wasserwechsel verringerst Du den Bakteriendruck im Teich, die kann der Filter ja nicht herausfiltern. 

Deine Fische werden es Dir danken.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

NaJa Ulla,
bei Teichen mit Fischbesatz und besonders bei Koibesatz ist das schon eine sehr sinnvolle Maßnahme. Nicht umsonst sagt man bei *Koiteichen* das man Wasserwechsel von bis zu 10% / Woche machen sollte. 
Nitrit, Sauerstoff, spielen dabei eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, viel Wichtiger sind hier der PH-Wert, Phosphat und Ammonium. Besonders der Zusammenhang zwischen Ammonium (das ist das Pipi bei den Kois) und PH sind hier Entscheidend.
Dazu kommt noch die Senkung des Keimdrucks des Wassers.

Ich habe ja hier in meiner Innenhälterung 20 (!) Kois in 4000 Litern Wasser, ich denke das klappt nur durch eine enorme Filterleistung und viel Wasserwechsel (ca. 1300 Liter/Woche). Die Werte sind Prima und die Kois hatten noch nicht ein Haar krumm seit Juli 2008.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

hallo nochmal
jau, das leuchtet mir nun ein: die verringerung des keimdrucks.werde das dann angehen wenn die temperaturen entsprechend sind und die fische aktiver.
liebe grüße und danke euch
ulla


----------



## Horst T. (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Ulla,
> 
> durch den Wasserwechsel verringerst Du den Bakteriendruck im Teich, die kann der Filter ja nicht herausfiltern.
> 
> Deine Fische werden es Dir danken.



Ach  Als ich mal vor Monaten hier gepostet habe das ich an meinem teich einen Teilwasserwechsel mache, mußte ich mir anhören das das doch nicht so gut sein soll, ebend weil ich damit dem Teich nicht die Möglichkeit gebe sich " einzufahren " und Bakis zu bilden ....
ODER, gilt der Wasserwechsel nur für "eingefahrene"  jedoch nicht " neu " angelegte Teiche


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

Hallo,

wenn ich mal schaue was im Jahr für Regen runterkommt, so wird einmal im Jahr mein Wasser ausgetauscht 850l/m²...

Den einzigen Sinn sehe ich in der Zufuhr von Mineralien und Spurenelementen welche das Regenwasser nun mal nicht hat.

Oder regnet es bei Euch nicht ?

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

Klar Axel,
73 Liter/m² schon dieses Jahr 

Der Besatz und die Besatzdichte spielt natürlich eine Rolle. Bei ein paar Moderlischen, Goldfische usw. auf 50.000 Litern ist das wohl eher nicht nötig, bei 30 Kois auf 40.000 Litern sicherlich schon.

Und ja Horst, neue Teiche sollte man schon ein wenig Zeit geben sich einzulaufen. Zumindest bis eine Grundbiologie vorhanden ist.


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

so gesehen habe ich zwangsläufig auch  einen regelmäßigen wasseraustausch. immer ein paar hundert liter.
kommt daher, daß ich bei der neuanlage neue folie mit alter folie verbunden habe im bachlauf
dort scheint mir eine sickerstelle zu sein. jedenfalls gehen da im lauf von ca 4 wochen immer  etliche liter verloren.
muß das dieses jahr dringend ändern...nur... die neuere folie ist nun auch schon 2 jahre alt...

wenn mans genau nimmt  mache ich eigentlich regelmäßig einen gewissen teilwasserwechsel
gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

Hallo Horst.


Horst T. schrieb:


> Ach  Als ich mal vor Monaten hier gepostet habe das ich an meinem teich einen Teilwasserwechsel mache, mußte ich mir anhören das das doch nicht so gut sein soll, ebend weil ich damit dem Teich nicht die Möglichkeit gebe sich " einzufahren " und Bakis zu bilden ....
> ODER, gilt der Wasserwechsel nur für "eingefahrene"  jedoch nicht " neu " angelegte Teiche


Mit dem rot gekennzeichneten hast Du einen Volltreffer gelandet.
Neue Teiche (bis zu einem Jahr) haben andere Probleme als ältere/eingefahrene. Man kann das einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen. 
Zumal jeder Teich mit seinem Besatz und der Technik (sofern beides überhaupt vorhanden) einzigartig ist.

Am Anfang ist man froh über jede Bakterie. Man läßt den Teich am Besten einige Monate oder gar ein Jahr Zeit, ein halbwegs stabiles Gleichgewicht aufzubauen, bevor man Fische einsetzt. Viele haben aber diese Geduld nicht und helfen anderweitig nach.
Am Anfang sind Wasserwechsel (WW) kontraproduktiv, wobei die wichtigsten Bakterien substratgebunden sind. Aber auch sie müssen sich erstmal entwickeln und vermehren/ernähren.
Später hat man dann eher Probleme mit den "bösen" Bakterien/Mikroorganismen, die die Fischgesundheit schädigen. Diese versucht man durch WW zu verdünnen.

Also: Am Anfang dem Teich Ruhe gönnen und später auf regelmäßige "Wartungsintervalle"=WW + Filter-/Teich-Hygiene als solches achten. 
Zumindest bei Fischbesatz.

@Ulla
Kannst Du Verdunstung durch den Bachlauf sicher ausschließen?
Verliert er bei Trockenheit+Sonne bzw. bedecktem Wetter immer gleich viel?


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

hallo Annett

irgendwie verliert er immer gleich viel. gemessen habe ich das noch nie genau, habe aber so im blick wann der wasserspiegel ca 5 cm tiefer ist als er sein soll.
da die folie hinter den randsteinen hochgezogen ist kann ich dort einen verlust ausschließen.bliebe nur noch das biotop, wo ich damals die alte teichfolie vom vorherigen teich :crazy genommen habe.
am bachlauf selber gibt es die verbindungsnaht, die wir sowieso 2x erneuert haben wegen undichtigkeit.zudem  habe ich mit meinem  *__ moos-am-rand-tick* auch zusätzlich einen kapillareffekt gebaut, den ich ohnehin abändern muß.
wenns mich überkommt schmeiß ich das teil nochmal komplett raus und mache biotop und bachlauf neu.( aber mit wut im bauch über mich selber:evil)
bin mir nur im unklaren wann der richtige zeitpunkt ist.
so lange fülle ich weiter wasser nach .
gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Wann Wasserwechsel?*

Hallo Ulla,

wenn Dich die Kosten für das Auffüllwasser nicht "umbringen" und dieses Wasser wenig Nitrat+Phosphat enthält, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle erstmal noch beim Auffüllen bleiben.

Kann man ja als regelmäßigen kleinen Wasserwechsel mit verbuchen. 
Nur wenn das Wasser durch Verdunstung verschwindet, ginge die Rechnung in Bezug auf Krankheitserreger und gelöste Ionen nicht auf, weil man ja immer mehr Ionen mit dem Frischwasser zuführt, aber nur reines H2O verdunstet.


----------

